# Cinnamon queen hens?



## Erica4481 (Apr 14, 2013)

I currently have 1 rooster and 1 cinnamon queen hen. My rooster is always on her so I found some more 3 1/2 month old hens. So I am wondering if they are old enough to join my rooster and hen before I buy them?


----------



## Reinerchick (May 10, 2013)

Erica4481 said:


> I currently have 1 rooster and 1 cinnamon queen hen. My rooster is always on her so I found some more 3 1/2 month old hens. So I am wondering if they are old enough to join my rooster and hen before I buy them?


I would slowly introduce them. Maybe put a baby gate or something like that and let them get used to each other thought there for a little bit. Then when they seem ready, put them together and watch their behavior. Their may be a few little peckings but nothing serious. Just keep an eye on them and everything should be good


----------



## mjs500doo (May 6, 2013)

Especially with a true bonded pair, it's especially traumatic on them with new creatures thrown in. They (most likely) will pursue the attack. Not just the roo. "Intruders!"

They're going to need to be separate. A pen in a pen idea.


----------



## Erica4481 (Apr 14, 2013)

mjs500doo said:


> Especially with a true bonded pair, it's especially traumatic on them with new creatures thrown in. They (most likely) will pursue the attack. Not just the roo. "Intruders!"
> 
> They're going to need to be separate. A pen in a pen idea.


Is 3 1/2 months old enough for the rooster to mate with?


----------



## mjs500doo (May 6, 2013)

Erica4481 said:


> Is 3 1/2 months old enough for the rooster to mate with?


He sure will try! But no, unless she's laying eggs she'll put up a big fight.


----------

